# Circumcision becoming a trend in Japan?



## ~Megan~ (Nov 7, 2002)

what do you think?


----------



## autumn_faune (Jun 15, 2005)

http://www.lewrockwell.com/rogers/rogers207.html

by a U.S. expat in Japan- on the practices there (he/they need the intact care info, but...)


----------



## LadyMarmalade (May 22, 2005)

Is circlist the site owned by a circumfetishist?

There's a site somewhere which has incorrect statistics - it's run by a circumfetishist ... the thought that circumcision is becoming popular in Japan seems at odds with everything else I've ever known.


----------



## kxsiven (Nov 2, 2004)

That site is owned by







<<cencored>>







, I can't even type the words. According to this group, circ is getting popular everywhere.







uke


----------



## babygrant (Mar 10, 2005)

That website is such a joke. At the bottom there was a link something like "Teen boy gets circ'd after 2 years UPDATE". It is a story posted from the nephew of the owner of the circ site. The story he tells is just rude and crude. Talks about how his uncle showed him his circumcision. His uncle helped him shave his pubic "bush". His uncle took the stitches out after his circumcision. His uncle bought him some lube so he could masterbate afterwards. Very unprofessional site. I wouldn't trust any information on that website.


----------



## TigerTail (Dec 22, 2002)

urp


----------



## DocsNemesis (Dec 10, 2005)

Yes, that site cannot be trusted. At all.
My kids real pediatrician (they normally see the ARNP there, cause she is awsome) is Asian. There are also 3 other Asian doctors there...so they see a LOT of Asisan babies. In fact, the majority of the kids I see there are Asian. Awhile back we had been talking about circumcision. None of the Asian doctors, nor my kids ped do circ's at all and they think it is odd that so many in the US do it. Their doctor was saying that the ONLY circ'd (asian) babies they see are those who have a white father, and most of those are left intact too because the mother insists on it. Like much of the world, they view the idea of cutting a babies genitals as discusting and wrong.
Now, I am not saying I know anything about the rates of circ in Japan, BUT I am highly doubtful that is true.


----------



## DocsNemesis (Dec 10, 2005)

*I must say that I agree 100% as covered glans tends to be painfully sensitive and I don't see how one can have sex with that. A lot of the anti-circ rhetoric about sensitivity is based more on theory rather than reality as I believe most of them have never had a foreskin in their lives.*

Wow, any of you intact guys on here (or women with intact partners!) care to comment? You guys must never have sex







What about the Europeans on here? Is your population dying out cause no one can have sex?


----------



## Daisie125 (Oct 26, 2005)

My (1/2 Japanese) nephews were circed







I can't imagine how their mother (Japanese born) felt about it. It didn't even cross my mind to email my BIL. They are moving back to the US this year, so they probably did it so they wouldn't be "made fun of" or something.


----------



## enstar780 (Jun 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *babygrant*
That website is such a joke. At the bottom there was a link something like "Teen boy gets circ'd after 2 years UPDATE". It is a story posted from the nephew of the owner of the circ site. The story he tells is just rude and crude. Talks about how his uncle showed him his circumcision. His uncle helped him shave his pubic "bush". His uncle took the stitches out after his circumcision. His uncle bought him some lube so he could masterbate afterwards. Very unprofessional site. I wouldn't trust any information on that website.

The circlist sight is notorious for its pedophilia nature and for its fetish for the cutting and slicing up the bodies of children. This, is a mentality which I suspect is shared by many supporters of circumcision, including those in positions of reverence and authority in our society, such as those in the medical profession. I think many of them love goring and cuasing pain and suffering on the most intimate and private parts of a childs body. I am sure many of them the love the gore and hearing the agony of the helpless child, and being able to permenantly modify and steal the childs normal sexuality.

As far as the functionality of the foreskin, I think there is substaintial evidence that it is the seat of the main erogenous zone of male sexuality. The papers by John Taylor layout the evidence of this. As well, we have anecdotal reports from many men who were circumcised as adults. many of which do report major loss of sensitivity. I, as well, have almost no sensitivity and throughout my life have felt "let down" and as though I was missing something, even before I knew I was missing something. The frustration I felt from having almost no pleasure is too intense to put into words.

It is a very logical conclusion that if you remove skin surface area and thus nerves from an area of the body, especially the main centre of touch sensitivity, the genitals, you will reduce pleasure and sensations. Fewer nerve endings, less pleasure. Without eyes you cannot see, without nerver endings you cannot feel.


----------



## Nathan1097 (Nov 20, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DocsNemesis*
*I must say that I agree 100% as covered glans tends to be painfully sensitive and I don't see how one can have sex with that. A lot of the anti-circ rhetoric about sensitivity is based more on theory rather than reality as I believe most of them have never had a foreskin in their lives.*

Wow, any of you intact guys on here (or women with intact partners!) care to comment? You guys must never have sex







What about the Europeans on here? Is your population dying out cause no one can have sex?









Just for laughs, I'll tell you that my b/f is intact and no he is not "painfully sensitive". Of course, what would he do that makes it "painful", anyway?

Circlist is a fetishist site. They just take what intactivists say and twist it toward what the general populantion would believe, counting on the fact that they have no general experience with intact penises! (Ironic.)


----------



## Lara vanAEsir (May 24, 2006)




----------



## wryknowlicious (Apr 19, 2006)

: that site calls smegma a "cancer producing agent"


----------



## Lara vanAEsir (May 24, 2006)




----------



## kxsiven (Nov 2, 2004)

That site is kept up by people who find circumcision sexually arousing. There are numerous sites in the net for circ fetishers. And as far as adults circumcising each other - I could not care less. I don't care if they chop their whole penises off. Some of them restore so they could be circumcised again...

What makes them SICK is when children and teenagers are drawn in to the game. When the owners of sites like these come to parenting boards disguised as parents and convince parents to circumcise ... and ofcourse they want to hear all about it afterwards. You know - was it tight enough etc.

They give their sites fancy medical names to fool people, they give themselves important titles to make parents believe that they are some experts.

The difference between these 2 messages is obvious;

I would like to circumcise an adult. I have a fantasy to circumcise a guy who lost his foreskin in a bet ... or to forcefully circumcise a man. Any way to get the Tara Klamps in the States? Any uncut willing to let me circumcise him? I would one day like to have a jar full of foreskins I circumcised off guys.
Message on alt.circumcision, 1/97

I might just go along to see if I can pick up some videos of boys and girls getting snipped. I only live up the road so I might get some good wanking material. Circs make me HARD! Snip, snip, The Cutter
Message on alt.circumcision, 4/98, in response
to a post giving information about the Fifth
International Symposium on Sexual Mutilations

This is from www.sexuallymutilatedchild.org - befoere the childabusers learned to cover themselves better;

\ CIRCLIST. "There is a small group of us who have formed a private listing (CIRCLIST) and we share stories and pictures of circumcision. Most all of us grew up Uncut, but sometimes fantasize about being circumcised. About half of us are US and the rest European. We find stories of teen boys and men getting circ'd very hot! We also share our own personal experiences growing up uncut and admiring the circ'd dicks along with accounts of our own personal circumcision, medical information, etc. ... we do have adult only circ fantasy material and stories of our own personal sexual experiences ... we have accumulated a variety of circumcision jpegs. Most are clinical pieces showing the man or boy before, during and after his circ. They were produced as educational pieces for medical students, etc. ... I also have some images of ritual or coming of age circumcisions such as those done in Africa, Egypt and Turkey (male & female) ... We are currently working on a web site to house the archives." For more information and application form: [email protected].

There are not enough puke icons to express what I feel when I think about that site.


----------



## sunset (Aug 24, 2005)

I asked my Japanese DH about the info in the article, he basically said it is utter rubbish, never heard anything about these things, never seen ads saying women prefer it that way etc.

When I have brought up the subject of circumcision with my Japanese women friends, they are horrified, absolutely horrified to hear that some countries do this to baby boys.

Until very recently Japanese people didn't even get their ears pierced!!

No I really don't see it becming a trend here.


----------



## 4chunut1 (Apr 7, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DocsNemesis*
*I must say that I agree 100% as covered glans tends to be painfully sensitive and I don't see how one can have sex with that. A lot of the anti-circ rhetoric about sensitivity is based more on theory rather than reality as I believe most of them have never had a foreskin in their lives.*

Wow, any of you intact guys on here (or women with intact partners!) care to comment? You guys must never have sex







What about the Europeans on here? Is your population dying out cause no one can have sex?









That is TOTALLY false..! As an intact adult I can say that my glans is certainly not "painfully" sensitive, but is "pleasurably" sensitive..!







...The foreskin will preserve the sensitivity of the glans far longer in an intact man, versus someone circumcised. Sure, there can be some pain if the exposed glans is scratched with a fingernail or raked with a tooth, but NEVER any pain with the normal mechanics of intercourse...


----------



## mika85 (Aug 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kxsiven*
There are not enough puke icons to express what I feel when I think about that site.









: There are some sick







living in this world.


----------



## mightymoo (Dec 6, 2003)

At least this is something among consenting adults. While I might think its a riddiculous thing to do to yourself, at least the owner of the penis is making the choice and it isn't being perpetrated on innocent babies.

It's sad to think that the youth are being pressured into this though and told its 'cleaner', etc.


----------



## paminmi (Jan 31, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mightymoo*
At least this is something among consenting adults. While I might think its a riddiculous thing to do to yourself, at least the owner of the penis is making the choice and it isn't being perpetrated on innocent babies.

That would be great if this site was only seen by "consenting adults." Unfortunately, parents link to this site and receive bogus information on circumcision. Check out this link:

http://www.circlist.com/resources/infavour.html

Quote:

If you want an emotional, biased presentation of testimonials, beliefs, and anecdotes, tune into the web-sites and literature of anti-circumcision groups with catchy acronyms such as NOCIRC (National Organization of Circumcision Information Resource Centers), NOHARMM (National Organization to Halt the Abuse and Ritual Mutilation of Males), RECAP (Re-Cover a Penis), and BUFF (Brothers United for Future Foreskins). But read "In Favour of Circumcision" if you are a provider looking for objective information, an anglophile who appreciates good writing, or a prospective parent looking for the facts on newborn circumcision. Edgar J. Schoen, MD
Chairman, American Academy of Pediatrics 1989 Task Force on Circumcision
Blech!


----------

